# Loaded AMXC 29er Wheels



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry in advance for the length of this post. Hang with me, and I promise to try and make this useful :thumbsup:

I did some searching on here and could not find any useful information on this wheel set as the company seems to be pretty new and un-tested by MTBR members.

I was looking to beef up the rolling stock on my 2011 XCal so I started searching on here, and talking to my LBS' about options and prices. The usual conversations came up involving Stans and Easton, but no one could hit a price point I was comfortable with without just relacing to my crappy stock M525 hubs.

Then one LBS started talking to me about Loaded. The owner has been running them from the start of the company, and deals directly with them rather than through a distributor (which is a + in my eyes and really paid off after a mix-up in shipping). What ended up selling me was the owner's buddy who has also been running them for the past year. He weighs in at 280lbs and rides way harder than I do.

I bought a set for the XCal and got them mounted up yesterday. I actually lost just over a full pound on the bike (rear tire was also changed and can be credited for a good chunk of the weight lost), and gained an as of yet unknown amount of strength. For now I am still running tubes, but plan to go tubeless once the wheels settle in and I get a little more comfortable on the bike.

My point for this thread is to update you guys on the Clide-worthyness of the Loaded AMXC wheelset. I will give a (noob) review of the wheels after I get a few more miles on them, and will continue to update here if anything fails with them, or if I notice anything worth noting.

*For reference* I am 6'9" and am currently at 250lbs (as of this morning 9/7/2011) 
*Bike:* 2011 Trek XCal with 23" frame. 2x10 with bash guard replacing big ring, BlackOps platforms, Thompson kick back seat post, Loaded AMXC wheel set, Tires - F: Stock Bontrager 29-2 and R: Maxxis Ignitor

*First ride thoughts:* The reduction in rotating mass was rather noticeable as I felt that initial acceleration was slightly improved, and the front end felt lighter and thus easier to lift over obstacles. I can honestly report that I did not feel any of the flex that I am used to feeling on this bike. I felt much more confident in the sturdiness of the new wheels and hubs over the stock set, but only time will tell if this holds true. Total bike weight dropped to 27.08lbs with the new wheels.

Pics coming this afternoon when I have time to rinse the bike off from yesterday's dusty ride.


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

Things have been really busy so I haven't had a chance to snap any pics (always dark by the time I remember on my rides). 

I've been riding on these wheels for two weeks now and can give a pretty good first impression of them. The most noticeable improvement is by far the reduced flex that I used to feel from the stock SSR's. Loaded seems to have built a very sold wheel set that may just be able to hold up to the abuse of us clydes. 

The rear hub is pretty loud as you would expect from a "higher end" hub (not as loud as a King). It rolls fast and locks up tight though... and really, I love those clicks lol Speaking of the hubs, the most noticeable "flaw" that I have found is that the hubs have a slightly lighter shade of anodizing than the rims (both blue in my case).


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

Subscribing and waiting for review. I'm looking to replace the DT Swiss that came on my Stumpy. I have been looking at the Loaded wheels since before I bought the Stumpy knowing the the stock wheels weren't really up to the task of holding my 270 lbs


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

So far so good. Wheels are still straight and solid after several XC rides and one high mileage urban ride (with some small airs off steps and speed bumps). I rinsed the bike off when we got home today and noticed a few nicks where it looked like rocks may have gotten kicked up into the rim. Nothing major, and no scratches, just a few very small spots where the blue got dinged and you could see silver. I'll be keeping an eye on the finish to see if the gets worse or stays about the same.

My only complaint is still the lighter shade of ano on the hubs. It is hard to spot in the shots, but I tried to get a shot of it. (sorry if they are too big, I'll make any future shots smaller)


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

How much did you end up paying for the wheelset? I'm trying to get an idea of what I'm about to be paying out. I have the DT Swiss 520's on my Stumpy and they just are not going to cut it under me and I'm already dealing with loose bearings in the font hub.


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

I ended up getting my platforms and bash guard at the same time, but they were right at $600 (most places list them at $599 msrp)


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you. Keep us posted.


----------



## BroadSIDE56 (Aug 5, 2011)

I rode Godfather1138's bike the other day. After getting on the ladder and climbing up over the top tube, I was really impressed with the wheels. They are smooth, well balanced, and feel like they can really handle a load. Having ridden his bike with the stock rims and hubs before, there was a noticeable difference. I have no doubt he will be able to really abuse these rims and keep riding.


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

I haven't had much time to ride due to my marriage at the end of October, and some illness, but wanted to drop in with a quick update.

These things are S O L I D. We had a long ride last weekend that was full of blood, sweat, and cheers. We beat on our bikes about every way imaginable for a hard tail XC bike (no massive drops or anything). Lots of fast flowy downhill, hard climbing uphill, rock gardens, and chances to get air. I went down once, and had two close calls that I was able to stay up on, but the bike and the wheels took it all wihtout issue.

My off was a near OTB that ended with my rear slapping down sideways pretty hard on pavement (climbing a stair set and stalled). Everything seemed to come out without a scratch, but I'm planning on getting them on a truing stand sometime in the next week or so to verify.


----------



## soundtech (Dec 3, 2009)

So what's the consensus of the wheels now? Did you ever set them up tubeless? How are they holding up?

John


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

I've been running a set of Loaded amXc 29er wheels for a few months now. I'm very impressed how well they're holding up to my heft and the eastcoast roots! Especially on a full rigid monkey!

I'm no hucker, so I can't speak for that kind of durability, but i'd buy them again in a heartbeat!


----------



## Hiway (Apr 7, 2012)

Any updates on these? Same question on the tubeless capability etc.

Comparing these to a Stans ZTR Arch EX 29'er with shimano XT hubs.


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been back in this thread in a while. I broke my hand in July and have just now gotten back in the swing of riding. 

The Loaded wheelset has been great. After the crash I did have one broken spoke, but the shop that repaired them found the wheels were out of spec. They believed they had been that way prior to the off, and we credit that to the shop that was asked to check them after I put a few miles on them. I believe they were at fault for not checking them properly (they actually missed the broken spoke while it was in their show after the wreck).

Anyway, when I got the bike checked and the wheels repaired I also went tubless with some Stans strips and goo. They have been flawless. No leaks, no headaches, no mess. I am running these with Maxxis Ignitors.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Hiway said:


> Any updates on these? Same question on the tubeless capability etc.
> 
> Comparing these to a Stans ZTR Arch EX 29'er with shimano XT hubs.


You're probably better off with the Arch/Flow EX setup with Shimano hubs - but personally I'd opt for the SLX over the XT, slightly less engagement but a stronger steel axle and easier to work on/replace parts on.

The Loaded wheels are nice but cost about twice what they should for the components. The hubs are catalog parts from Novatec/Joytech and the rims are probably just a generic Jalco/Alex rim with a different sticker. Pretty to look and definitely perform well but way overpriced for the lack of R&D behind their products.

Azonic Outlaw 29 wheelset is almost the same weight and comes with hubs that are easier to convert to different formats and at half the price. Same catalog rims/hubs on a machine built wheel but at least priced accordingly.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Loaded products are on the clymb at super low prices right now... *>>only 2 days left though<< *

Headsets (ceramic bearing) $55, and the X-lite carbon cap stems are $40.

Here is an invite: https://www.theclymb.com/invite-from/dougjanni

Loaded page link: www.theclymb.com/brand-event/3362/Loaded


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Cool, so down to the prices that they should be for the spec they offer


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

I agree some of the stuff they offer are on the steep side, but others not, and the quality is definitely there. I got one of their tapered Xlite SIT Headsets 2 years ago and it has been very fluid and strong under my 210lb mass... and I've beat the **** out of it.


----------



## Givmedew (Sep 4, 2014)

Godfather1138 said:


> Things have been really busy so I haven't had a chance to snap any pics (always dark by the time I remember on my rides).
> 
> I've been riding on these wheels for two weeks now and can give a pretty good first impression of them. The most noticeable improvement is by far the reduced flex that I used to feel from the stock SSR's. Loaded seems to have built a very sold wheel set that may just be able to hold up to the abuse of us clydes.
> 
> The rear hub is pretty loud as you would expect from a "higher end" hub (not as loud as a King). It rolls fast and locks up tight though... and really, I love those clicks lol Speaking of the hubs, the most noticeable "flaw" that I have found is that the hubs have a slightly lighter shade of anodizing than the rims (both blue in my case).


whats the long term story on these?


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

Givmedew said:


> whats the long term story on these?


They are still doing great! I haven't put the miles on them over the last two seasons due to the bad broken hand I mentioned, but they even survived that bail with only the broken spoke I mentioned.

They really seem to handle my weight well. Still running tubeless on them, and haven't had any unreasonable leaks (loss of pressure after sitting over the winter).

The break kind of pulled my attention away from my riding and the forums. I'm sorry I left this thread unattended for so long.

Oh and FWIW, Loaded have made several improvements over the version that I have. We put a red set on my wife's bike the season after I got mine, and her's had lighter weight hubs, faster bearings, and overall better fit and finish than the early set I put on mine.


----------



## Givmedew (Sep 4, 2014)

Godfather1138 said:


> They are still doing great! I haven't put the miles on them over the last two seasons due to the bad broken hand I mentioned, but they even survived that bail with only the broken spoke I mentioned.
> 
> They really seem to handle my weight well. Still running tubeless on them, and haven't had any unreasonable leaks (loss of pressure after sitting over the winter).
> 
> ...


I bought used ones  so I won't benefit from the weight. I could have bought new ones with Shimano hubs for $240 +15 shipping in 3 different colors but instead I contacted someone who has the ones with good hubs and got them to reduce the price so used Christmas tree red rims and green spokes with a good set of tires abe 10 speed cassette for $250 shipped.

I want the loud hubs lol.

I can build wheels so if anything goes wrong I'll work from there.

I have a roval carbon 32H rim I might throw on the front. I know it will be all mismatched but I don't really care about that stuff.

I wanted convertible hubs and hubs alone would have cost me a few hundred.

The owner of the rims is a shop. They are straight and work fine supposedly. If anything is wrong with them I bought them on eBay and eBay don't play anymore. Anything wrong with them and I'll be compensated.

Hopefully I will love them. I want to sell everything I own but my Niner Rip 9 and buy a Chinese CX with 142x12 rear and 100x15 front. So I can use these wheels on that bike in the winter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

